# Enneatypes as animals



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

1w9: ???
1w2: ant
2w1: dove
2w3: domestic dog
3w2: ???
3w4: peacock, fox
4w3: bird of paradise
4w5: ???
5w4: owl
5w6: raven
6w5: mouse
6w7: rhino 
7w6: otter, raccoon, chimpanzee
7w8: stallion, stag
8w7: wolverine, tiger 
8w9: bear
9w8: sloth, koala
9w1: ???

So/Sp: lioness
So/Sx: African wild dog
Sp/So: pack rat, bear
Sp/Sx: leopard, fox, domestic cat
Sx/Sp: peacock
Sx/So: bonobo, male lion


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

I would say that 1w9 is a worker ant. We're always trying to keep busy and manage our areas, like a librarian. It's not completely descriptive because we don't share our opinionated and philosophical side with the outside world often unless we must have conflict with others. So yes, we could be characterized as a worker ant in some regards.

Due to the social, and pushy nature of the 1w2 it's hard not to say that they are a leader of some sort, perhaps a pack leader of dogs. This characterization doesn't try to try to add in anything concerning the superego, but I suppose it doesn't have to being a random topic.

7w8, hyena. A lusty type which seems rather goal oriented, as a scavenger would. They make more noise than most, laughing a lot, playing games with both their pack and enemies to get what they want.

7w6 parrot, bitches make a lot of noise.

9w1, sloth. They are more introspective or focused on the ideals of the superego, so they move slower.

3w2, a dophin maybe. One of the most social animals. Prefer to move in packs, look good doing it, rather agile beings to prosper in nature.

5w4, a crow. Surprisingly intelligent, and are known to be more reserved.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Wake said:


> I would say that 1w9 is a worker ant. We're always trying to keep busy and manage our areas, like a librarian. It's not completely descriptive because we don't share our opinionated and philosophical side with the outside world often unless we must have conflict with others. So yes, we could be characterized as a worker ant in some regards.
> 
> Due to the social, and pushy nature of the 1w2 it's hard not to say that they are a leader of some sort, perhaps a pack leader of dogs. This characterization doesn't try to try to add in anything concerning the superego, but I suppose it doesn't have to being a random topic.
> 
> ...


I'd like to think of myself as a more glamorous animal than a hyena, but I gotta admit, it fits the bill pretty well.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

1w9: horse
1w2: bull/cow
2w1: goat
2w3: elephant
3w2: lion
3w4: panther
4w3: bat
4w5: raven
5w4: scorpion
5w6: tortoise
6w5: wolf
6w7: gazelle
7w6: fox
7w8: goose, chimpanzee
8w7: snake
8w9: bear
9w8: buffalo
9w1: deer, salamander


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'd like to think of myself as a more glamorous animal than a hyena, but I gotta admit, it fits the bill pretty well.





> 7w8: stallion, stag


I could see how you could confuse yourself with a 3w4 sometimes


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

2w1-7w8-9w1
Hmm, so I'm a dove...who's a bit like a hyena...and a tiny part sloth-like.

Essentially, I'm a pigeon.
Harmless and gentle like a dove, annoyingly curious like a hyena, and as productive as a sloth.
Sounds right! :crazy:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

soya said:


> 1w9: horse
> 1w2: bull/cow
> 2w1: goat
> 2w3: elephant
> ...


could I ask you to explain your thoughts on wolf, snake, bat, lion and horse? the rest I think work nicely =)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Wake said:


> I could see how you could confuse yourself with a 3w4 sometimes


definitely (further research into 7w8 has explained this. 7w8 is one of the only types I could see mistyping as a 3 as opposed to the other way around. 7w8s don't fit the 7 stereotype very well and tend to be driven, ambitious and aesthetically conscious like 3w4s. we also tend to have an eye for quality and can be quality snobs as opposed to 3w4s who tend to be exclusivity snobs and 3w2s who tend to be popularity snobs)


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

2w3/6w7 Mishka




4w3 Key Board Cat




not to be confused with:
5w4 Stalker Cat




8w7 CrazyAzz Honey Badger




5w6 Ibex


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

6w7 rhino...gazelle...wtf is this bullshit?

*A 6 is the wolf of the enneagram*, loyal, caring, pack animal, intelligent and cautious, sometimes reckless, works well in a team and most importantly you don't mess with the pack or the wolves themselves...actions like that can get you killed .






 me and my best friend we are both 6es and even before I knew about me being 6 we thought of ourselves as people with wolf like personality traits, which is why ^^ both in my phone and in her phone the ringtone is still the howl of the wolf pack.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd also agree that the *6w5* would be a *wolf*. 
But actually to me the *6w7* (at least with a strong wing) is more along the lines of a *tiger*.
And I also aree with *9w1* being a *sloth*. 

The *1*s I know are a bit like a *giraffe*.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

PlushWitch said:


> I'd also agree that the *6w5* would be a *wolf*.
> But actually to me the *6w7* (at least with a strong wing) is more along the lines of a *tiger*.
> And I also aree with *9w1* being a *sloth*.
> 
> The *1*s I know are a bit like a *giraffe*.


o.o disagree bout 6w7...I see my 7 wing as making me more impulsive then a w5 and that is it basically. But I can relate well to both wings so ^^.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Rim said:


> o.o disagree bout 6w7...I see my 7 wing as making me more impulsive then a w5 and that is it basically. But I can relate well to both wings so ^^.


I see tigers as impulsive. ;D And I also see 6w7 as more fluffy and round which would fit with tiger vs. wolf. 
I was wondering if your 7 wing is maybe not a strong one. Just a thought I had anyway - maybe wrong. But somehow I can identify with tigers more than with wolves. And I have seen some 6w5s with a wolf avatar. I wouldn't choose that. And I think I would have problems with real packs...no idea... maybe not...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

PlushWitch said:


> I'd also agree that the *6w5* would be a *wolf*.
> But actually to me the *6w7* (at least with a strong wing) is more along the lines of a *tiger*.
> And I also aree with *9w1* being a *sloth*.
> 
> The *1*s I know are a bit like a *giraffe*.


I disagree with 6w7. 6w7s can certainly be strong, courageous and graceful, but they are not predators. they are not a true aggressive type like an 8. 6w7s are defense oriented, many are great at defending themselves, but they don't have a tendency to chase people down and kill them like 8s do. 
I could see 6w7 more like a 
- gazelle
- coyote
- mongoose
or possibly a leopard (a more confident 6w7 Sp/Sx might resemble a leopard. serene and graceful, but not generally aggressive unless need be and prefers to stay in the trees/stick to the den with the occasional 7-ish thrill of night hunting)


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I disagree with 6w7. 6w7s can certainly be strong, courageous and graceful, but they are not predators. they are not a true aggressive type like an 8. 6w7s are defense oriented, many are great at defending themselves, but they don't have a tendency to chase people down and kill them like 8s do.
> I could see 6w7 more like a
> - gazelle
> - coyote
> ...


I think you have a not very good image of type 6. A 6 is a very intelligent person, who can read into people's motivation, logic structure, feelings and what is really going on in a situation. This awareness of reality develops from not finding sure footing, something to hold onto, the world seems dangerous, so we get anxious and seek to understand in order to find security. For this reason a 6 will seek to understand the world and people in it. This path leads to seeing all the crap that is going on. That is why sixes are devil's advocates, don't trust, doubt and search for the truth. The driving force is seeking security. Six will be the fist one to notice that the "emperor has no clothes", to notice imbalance of power, injustice, subterfuge, hidden intentions, breaks in logic and reasoning, troubleshoots problems like no one else and so on.

Type 6 is a hunter and wolves are not "just" aggressive. Wolves hunt out of necessity and protect themselves and the pack. They are less aggressive then some of the herbivores, plus gazelles and such would be an insult to a 6es level of intelligence.

Think you got that wrong, or wrong in my case. I am very a vindictive person. Hurt my friends an I will hunt you down and crush you. It takes more hurting on my end to do the same for myself but it is there none the less. Plus I'm constantly there for the underdog, hunt down the truth and love to expose it. 

Other then that I'm rough around the edges, don't care much for finesse, like to keep it cool and focused, relentless in my pursuit. 

^^ and yes according to timelsse's and all other descriptions I am a 6w7, but that is still a core 6 and not a 7. I can barely see myself in type 7 and all the w7 adds is reactiveness, awareness of anxiety and an inclination to look more towards the outside.

*If you want to get a feel for my outlook on life and my approach then I recommend getting the feel and meaning of these songs:*


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Rim said:


> I think you have a not very good image of type 6. A 6 is a very intelligent person, who can read into people's motivation, logic structure, feelings and what is really going on in a situation. This awareness of reality develops from not finding sure footing, something to hold onto, the world seems dangerous, so we get anxious and seek to understand in order to find security. For this reason a 6 will seek to understand the world and people in it. This path leads to seeing all the crap that is going on. That is why sixes are devil's advocates, don't trust, doubt and search for the truth. The driving force is seeking security. Six will be the fist one to notice that the "emperor has no clothes", to notice imbalance of power, injustice, subterfuge, hidden intentions, breaks in logic and reasoning, troubleshoots problems like no one else and so on.
> 
> Type 6 is a hunter and wolves are not "just" aggressive. Wolves hunt out of necessity and protect themselves and the pack. They are less aggressive then some of the herbivores, plus gazelles and such would be an insult to a 6es level of intelligence.
> 
> ...


- tigers are not vindictive 
- tigers not protect their friends (with the exception of female tigers protecting their cubs) 
- wolves aren't just aggressive, but tigers are. they are aggressive inherently and will kill virtually anything they see (they have even been known to jump at helicopters and try to bring them down)
- tigers don't route for the underdog; they eat the underdog
tigers are not like 6s; they are like (pretty unhealthy) 8w7s. I stick with leopard or coyote for 6w7

PS: also, 8s tend to notice power imbalances before anyone else, other than that, I believe your description is correct, it just isn't anything like a tiger


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> - tigers are not vindictive
> - tigers not protect their friends (with the exception of female tigers protecting their cubs)
> - wolves aren't just aggressive, but tigers are. they are aggressive inherently and will kill virtually anything they see (they have even been known to jump at helicopters and try to bring them down)
> - tigers don't route for the underdog; they eat the underdog
> ...


<.< was talking about wolves or some similar pack animal which will defend it's kind. ^^ also I am no loner. I prefer to have friends from different social cirkles who think kind of alike despite the multitude of differences they have. Approaches should differ, but they arrive more or less in the same spot. That to me is awesome.

I hate the kind of group where individual thought is not encouraged nor accepted. People should work together as a team. This is probably why I loved leading raids in warcraft so much.

Tigers are kind of loners...not sure if it applies to 6, maybe some 6es?


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

For some reason when I think of tigers I don't think of their aggressiveness. But their just the animal that's imo cute, but also kinda massive, reactive, playful (yeah, I think of every "cat" as playful) and sharp and somehow astute...any more slender or bearish animal wouldn't fit. Sorry if my image of tigers seems a bit off.

And I don't see myself as a pack animal. And I can't relate to wolves all the time.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

The King Of Dreams said:


> We're the pandas of the human world. Peaceful, while lounging and eating our bamboo.


I suppose this is 9w1. :wink:


----------



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> I suppose this is 9w1. :wink:


Most likely. LOL


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> I suppose this is 9w1. :wink:


Aren't pandas about to die out because they suck at being an animal though?


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

Wake said:


> Aren't pandas about to die out because they suck at being an animal though?


No! Because everyone wants one. :wink:


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes I heard they are delicious


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> could I ask you to explain your thoughts on wolf, snake, bat, lion and horse? the rest I think work nicely =)


I'm not going to spend a whole lot of time elaborating on 'esoteric' ideas, instead I'll just try to draw connections between the symbolism of the animals and how they may suggest the types I chose for them.

6w5 wolf: Wolves are pack animals, and this resonates with the 6. Wolves also have solitary attributes, going out alone to explore and bringing back what they've learned to share with others. Highly observant, aware of surroundings, keen sense, loyal, shrewd clever. Wolves also can move stealthily to outsmart prey and foe alike.

4w3 bat: Bats symbolize rebirth, and in many ways 4w3 is a type which is both self-destroying and self-creating. As a nocturnal animal, it seems appropriate for a type 4. There is both a fragility and a fearsome quality about bats. They are keenly aware of surroundings and it's thought that bats symbolize the ability to sense the truth beneath the surface. Despite what people may think, bats are also very social creatures, and they make many vocalizations. They have both sociable and mysterious qualities.

8w7 snake: Snakes represent raw energy and have a sexual association. While they are seen as deadly, they are also quite fascinating, charming creatures. Snakes have been associated with old wisdom, arcane knowledge of ancient origins. Snakes shed their skin and so this can be seen as shedding the old and moving into something new, a challenge and strength of 8w7. Snakes are associated with the life force (prana). Snakes can be very protective of their young. The snake will always strike when the time is right.

1w9 horse: Horses are bound to the earth (1) but have also been associated with spirituality (9). There is a strength to the animal but also a need for restraint of that energy. Horses can be both skittish and brave, discipline being the reason for the latter. Horses serve a master and can become very strongly connected to them. There is a strong will but also a gentleness in this animal. Horses are often seen as symbols of nobility and grace.

3w2: lion : Lions often are symbols of power and social prestige; wealth and authority. At the same time the lion is a social animal that relies on a family structure of sorts. The lion represents a need to balance individual pride and the need to cooperate with others. Both of these are necessary for a combination of 3 and 2.

___

I think the animals people choose are largely subjective since I'm sure not everyone sees every animal the same way and not everyone highlights the same traits when thinking about different enneagram types. I don't expect to come out being "right" or "wrong" with my associations...and uh, sorry if I picked an un-glamourous animal for your type, people.


----------

